# Hello new user here



## guywithquestions (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi,
I am in a toxic marriage and have an urgency to receive some advice. 
Please approve.
thx


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Request approved.

Give us the information needed to comment on.

Thanks and best wishes for a good outcome.

KB-


----------

